# I made a.... bag...



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Another bag, I couldn't resist the fabrics.....
Do you like to see this one....again?


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Like??? LOVE, Amortje! Fabulous bag! YOu are a true artist!
What do you use for a lining?


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. You must have a new bag for every day. How cool is that.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

inkie said:


> Like??? LOVE, Amortje! Fabulous bag! YOu are a true artist!
> What do you use for a lining?


Thank you.
The lining is a cotton neutral fabric.
Made some pockets on the inside with a zipper.


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

Fabulous colorsand style! Would be fun just to walk through the mall and watch people smile at the bag!


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Beautiful, jealous, I do not sew very much. I have two cousins who sew a lot and make beautiful bags also.


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

Totally gorgeous! Wish I had one!


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

It is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful bag.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

amortje said:


> Thank you.
> The lining is a cotton neutral fabric.
> Made some pockets on the inside with a zipper.


Ik bedoel eigenlijk: versteviging. Wat heb je daar voor gebruikt?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

It is gorgeous and whatever Inkie said I agree


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Another beautiful bag, stunning colours. One very talented lady.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

inkie said:


> Ik bedoel eigenlijk: versteviging. Wat heb je daar voor gebruikt?


Sorry: I was asking what she used as interfacing. I made a bag once, but it was too floppy. When you put it down, it becomes a pile of fabric, no bag. When you carry it around your shoulder, it is OK, but you don't drag your bag around all day, do you??... LOL


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

very nice..


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

GogoJules said:


> Totally gorgeous! Wish I had one!


Me too :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

Really lovely choice of colours ENJOY!


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.... and I love the fabric used


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Katsch said:


> It is gorgeous and whatever Inkie said I agree


LOL same here, well said Inkie :thumbup:


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I didn't see if this question was ever answered in your previous post, but do you sell them? If so, how much do you charge?
Your bags are absolutely beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your work. The color play is just fun for you. One can see that with your finished products.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

inkie said:


> Sorry: I was asking what she used as interfacing. I made a bag once, but it was too floppy. When you put it down, it becomes a pile of fabric, no bag. When you carry it around your shoulder, it is OK, but you don't drag your bag around all day, do you??... LOL


The interfacing is a quilt batting, a cotton/polyester mix.
To get it more stiff I put two layers together. After quilting, all layers are joined and it has enough stifness to hold all stuf.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

It is a winner! Do you sell these?


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

what a gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice bag. Great colors!


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

I LOVE this bag. I have been looking to make grocery bags. The ones that can be bought from the stores are not very good in the washer.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I love your bags! Do you follow a pattern or just create your own?


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Just beautiful. Cheerful colors.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

So bright and cheerful!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Love it! The colors are fantastic.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Exquisite!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

It is absolutely gorgeous and love how it's hanging next to the floral painting in the second picture where you get an eyeful of beautiful colors.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

It's just beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Great bag and watercolor painting in the background. Did you do that?


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

okkkkkkkkk will you just move in with meeeeeeeeee???? I loveeeeeeeeeee bags!


amortje said:


> Another bag, I couldn't resist the fabrics.....
> Do you like to see this one....again?


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

Your bags are lovely.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Very beautiful!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Lovely colors!


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes, the colors and fabric are attractive! It looks just right for me!


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Wonderful bag and great colours. thanks for sharing


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, once again I love it.


----------



## createquilt (May 5, 2011)

would you share the link to the pattern or is it your own pattern? Very pretty.


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Marylou12 said:


> I didn't see if this question was ever answered in your previous post, but do you sell them? If so, how much do you charge?
> Your bags are absolutely beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup:


When people request me to make a bag, I sell it. But for U.S.A. it becomes very expensive due to shipping costs and banking transfer costs. (U.S. $/Euro) 
For Europe it isn't a problem as we all have the Euro.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

johannecw said:


> I love your bags! Do you follow a pattern or just create your own?


I mostly create something following my inspiration.
I never use patterns. Starting a project I don't know the outcome yet, even for me it has to be a surprise what's coming.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

morningstar said:


> Great bag and watercolor painting in the background. Did you do that?


Thank you.
Yes, I did that too.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

cbjlinda said:


> okkkkkkkkk will you just move in with meeeeeeeeee???? I loveeeeeeeeeee bags!


 :lol: :thumbup: 
Of course, I will !!!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

createquilt said:


> would you share the link to the pattern or is it your own pattern? Very pretty.


It was my own creation. No link, no pattern. I'm sorry...


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind and nice comments on my bags. It's a pleasure to share them with you and to read all those wonderful comments.
Thanks again!!!!!!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

amortje said:


> I mostly create something following my inspiration.
> I never use patterns. Starting a project I don't know the outcome yet, even for me it has to be a surprise what's coming.


You are so clever and creative - quite an inspiration! Thanks for sharing your beautiful work.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

All of your bags that I've seen are beautiful. This one is no exception. I love your color choices. Aloha... Bev


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Love it! Very nice.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Love the bright colors.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

all of your bags are gorgeous


----------



## JulieDarie (Feb 28, 2013)

Love it,just beautiful.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Lovely, so talented!!! I wish i could make bags like that.

Emmy


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

What do you use to make them so sturdy?


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

beautiful, i wish there was a pattern, love the colors


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

blumbergsrus said:


> What do you use to make them so sturdy?


I use interfacing to make them sturdy.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Love it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Beautiful bag, wow!


----------

